# What's with all the name changing?



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I missed the impetus for this, and it's very disconcerting


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

go to the thread concerning member numbers.  You are number 35, btw.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Just sort of an April 1 warm up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner I think it was born of the discovery that if you hover your mouse over your name on one of your posts, and look at the info that comes up at the bottom left of the browser window, it tells you what your "member number" is.  Harvey is #2  (His admin alter ego is #1).  Many of us. . . .who are easily amused. . . found this fascinating and have been changing names and trying to figure out ways to put our number in as part of our "identity". . . . and I think intinst has the right of it as well in that it's a warm up for April Fool's!

Don't let it disconcert you. . . . .if you can't figure out who someone is. . .just ask!    And enjoy!

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> go to the thread concerning member numbers. You are number 35, btw.


355, actually.

Marianner, in addition to what Ann and the others have said, we're also all eagerly anticipating the arrival of member 3000 who we hope is witty, charming, and talkative and will add a dash of class to this place. Or something like that.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> 355, actually.
> 
> Marianner, in addition to what Ann and the others have said, we're also all eagerly anticipating the arrival of member 3000 who we hope is witty, charming, and talkative and will add a dash of class to this place. Or something like that.
> 
> L


Oops, sorry. That's what I get for not previewing my post.

No pressure on member number 3,000 at all.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> 355, actually.
> 
> Marianner, in addition to what Ann and the others have said, we're also all eagerly anticipating the arrival of member 3000 who we hope is witty, charming, and talkative and will add a dash of class to this place. Or something like that.
> 
> L


How close are we getting to arrival of our new friend?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

We are at 2951 right now.

edited to add:
We have added 465 members so far this month.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

We're at 2951.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

drenee said:


> go to the thread concerning member numbers. You are number 35, btw.


The one on "Let's Talk Kindle"? Cause that was the first place I looked, but I didn't see anything there


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

marianner said:


> The one on "Let's Talk Kindle"? Cause that was the first place I looked, but I didn't see anything there


This is the one:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5722.0.html


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

drenee said:


> go to the thread concerning member numbers. You are number 35, btw.


Correction 355

EL The K2 thrower.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

I stopped being a number when I graduated from college....it seems that I can't get away from it though


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Throw the kindle at you. said:


> Correction 355
> 
> EL The K2 thrower.


Thanks. Leslie pointed that out to me as well. Sometimes I type too fast, and I didn't preview first. I'm also trying to do several things at once today. Not a good idea.
Don't throw your K2 at me please.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

John Steinbeck said:


> I stopped being a number when I graduated from college...


Dreamer.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ah, OK.  I'm one of "those" people who don't venture that far down often.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'those' people. . . 'these' people. . . .yous guys. . . .all are welcome!  When I first joined here I religiously read every post of every thread. . . .gotten too big for that now so I have to pick and choose or I'd have no time to do anything else.  But there's some useful stuff in Forum Central. . .it's also where you can offer your suggestions so we can add your good ideas to Harvey's "to do" list.    

Ann


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

drenee said:


> We're at 2951.


Where do you see that? When I look at members just now it shows 2844


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

PJ said:


> Where do you see that? When I look at members just now it shows 2844


Go down to the bottom of the main page, where the stats and stuff are. It shows the latest person to join and their number. That's the one that Harvey uses.

L


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Got to the Home page, scroll way down near the bottom to Forum stats.

edit.
Thats also where I get the info for the KindleBoard Membership thread.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5278.msg120354.html#msg120354


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Got to the Home page, scroll way down near the bottom to Forum stats.
> 
> edit.
> Thats also where I get the info for the KindleBoard Membership thread.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5278.msg120354.html#msg120354


Thanks for the stats location - I'm a total geek girl - I love stats. Go figure


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You're welcome. Someone to appreciate some of my posts.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Of course mine has 69 in it.

My school email address ends in 69 because those happen to be the last two numbers of my student ID.

*sigh*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Britt *since 1869* said:


> Of course mine has 69 in it.
> 
> My school email address ends in 69 because those happen to be the last two numbers of my student ID.
> 
> *sigh*


LOL it could be worse you could be #69, he/she is here somewhere.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> LOL it could be worse you could be #69, he/she is here somewhere.


Haha, true!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Britt *since 1869* said:


> Of course mine has 69 in it.


*I am not going to comment...I am not going to comment...I am not going to comment...I am not going to comment...*


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Britt *since 1869* said:


> Of course mine has 69 in it.
> 
> My school email address ends in 69 because those happen to be the last two numbers of my student ID.
> 
> *sigh*


This is a very convenient "LIE", LOL.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Wilsondm2 is 969. Kind of fitting of you read his random 25 things.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Heather!  Behave!  

Ann


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Britt *since 1869* said:


> Of course mine has 69 in it.
> 
> My school email address ends in 69 because those happen to be the last two numbers of my student ID.
> 
> *sigh*


Your username also has 69 in it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

She put that there because it's her member number. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Kind said:


> Your username also has 69 in it.


mine too - hmmmmmm


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> This is a very convenient "LIE", LOL.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Wilsondm2 is 969. Kind of fitting of you read his random 25 things.


But....ummmm......well.........you see..........oh frak. (goes to couch, sits down and shuts up)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> But....ummmm......well.........you see..........oh frak. (goes to couch, sits down and shuts up)


You have to admit..It's funny ...A little?

Sorry, it was the first thing that came to mind when I saw your member number. Forgive me?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

It's OK wilson....a little ribbing from friends is healthy!!  We all like you just fine!!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You have to admit..It's funny ...A little?
> 
> Sorry, it was the first thing that came to mind when I saw your member number. Forgive me?


No need I thought it was hilarious - I was trying to joke back! You're always forgiven with me Tink, no harm no foul.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> It's OK wilson....a little ribbing from friends is healthy!! We all like you just fine!!


Yes it is and you guys are awesome - I knew it was a funny haha - I was trying to kid back - I have a different sense of humour.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Different is good, too. I got it. Maybe a guy thing?


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> Different is good, too. I got it. Maybe a guy thing?


Maybe so - I thought the "sit down and shuts up" would've gotten a cheer or two from the testosterone challenged members of the board.....


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lol name changes can cause all sorts of teasing lol


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Lol name changes can cause all sorts of teasing lol


Yeh, my eye sights not great and when I first saw your screen name I didn't know it was an 'm' in your name. At first I thought it was an 'rn' and had to look twice. (had to wash my brain out with soap! Twice even!)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

wilson!  I did the same with with poM.... LOL!!!  that M can be tricky and look like RN at a quick glance....

(I have told poM this before, so I hope she doesn't take offense!)


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> wilson! I did the same with with poM.... LOL!!! that M can be tricky and look like RN at a quick glance....
> 
> (I have told poM this before, so I hope she doesn't take offense!)


Well i knew something wasn't right, not with the Disney logo there and all....


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

BAAHAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> Well i knew something wasn't right, not with the Disney logo there and all....


OW! Sprite up nose. I've got to stop eating/drinking while reading these threads..It's dangerous. LOL!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Can't remember where I read it, but Kindle in one hand, napkin in another....You should know that Luv, the newest moderator!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Can't remember where I read it, but Kindle in one hand, napkin in another....You whould know that Luv, the newest moderator!!


I vaguely remember reading that sometime last night (actually early this morning) but I wasn't comprehending much because I was just home from work. I think the napkin and a plastic dropcloth for the keyboard need to be made mandatory.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> wilson! I did the same with with poM.... LOL!!! that M can be tricky and look like RN at a quick glance....
> 
> (I have told poM this before, so I hope she doesn't take offense!)


I was worse...entered chat and said," Hi Pornlover, don't think I've seen you on the boards before."  I think we got a good laugh out of it but I did apologize to PomLover.  She is a very good sport.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> 355, actually.
> 
> Marianner, in addition to what Ann and the others have said, we're also all eagerly anticipating the arrival of member 3000 who we hope is witty, charming, and talkative and will add a dash of class to this place. Or something like that.
> 
> L


We need class? Why didn't you say so. I can fake that.


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

Hmm.  Maybe this is because I'm using Firefox, but I can't seem to see my member number.  When I hover over my name all I see is "See the profile for Purdueav8r".  I looked at my profile & nope, not there.  So then I checked the member directory, couldn't see it there either.  Maybe someone will be kind enough to tell dumb little ol' me what my member number is?  Thanks!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You are 1857


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

purdueav8r said:


> Hmm. Maybe this is because I'm using Firefox, but I can't seem to see my member number. When I hover over my name all I see is "See the profile for Purdueav8r".


You are looking in the wrong spot. Look at the bottom of the browser window.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Your member number is 1857.

In Firefox, when your mouse is hovering over your username, the member number appears at the bottom of the Firefox screen, in the status bar, at the end of a string of characters.

If you can't see the status bar as shown in the picture, click on View on your top menu and make sure Status Bar is checked on the drop down menu that appears.


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

Cool!  Thanks everybody!  I thought for sure I was gonna be up in the mid-2000's.  A relatively geriatric 1857 isn't too shabby.  Lol.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Marianner, in addition to what Ann and the others have said, we're also all eagerly anticipating the arrival of member 3000 who we hope is witty, charming, and talkative and will add a dash of class to this place. Or something like that.
> 
> L


I came early. 

Mike
Member #91


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I didn't want to change my name, but I thought I'd at least change my avatar.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

CS said:


> I didn't want to change my name, but I thought I'd at least change my avatar.


Good Job! I like it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

CS said:


> I didn't want to change my name, but I thought I'd at least change my avatar.


Cool avatar CS!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> I didn't want to change my name, but I thought I'd at least change my avatar.


Love it, Agent 337!

Betsy


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome avatar, #337 - er, CS!!!   You were right after me in joining; I'm #336.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I vaguely remember reading that sometime last night (actually early this morning) but I wasn't comprehending much because I was just home from work. I think the napkin and a plastic dropcloth for the keyboard need to be made mandatory.


Love your avatar Heather. Just grab one of those lobster bibs. That should work.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm member 1,071


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I'm member 1,071


Never cry about being a memeber of KindleBoards.  From #2345


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Love your avatar Heather. Just grab one of those lobster bibs. That should work.


But then I couldn't see the keyboard. That would be bad..


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

PJ said:


> Never cry about being a memeber of KindleBoards.  From #2345


Lol...now I wear my number proud


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I changed my avatar in theme with my number, now I want to see how it turned out in a post.  I couldn't come up with anything more interesting like you all have.  If anyone has a better suggestion, I am game!

Chris


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> I changed my avatar in theme with my number, now I want to see how it turned out in a post. I couldn't come up with anything more interesting like you all have. If anyone has a better suggestion, I am game!
> 
> Chris


I actually think it looks great!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

If people change their names, please don't put quotes in your name, ie, Leslie "Member 24" When you have quotes in your name it makes it impossible for anyone to send you a PM! It is better to use parens, an asterisk, or single quotes. 

Thanks for keeping this in mind,

Leslie
Proud of my low number, 24!


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

Up to 2984!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> If people change their names, please don't put quotes in your name, ie, Leslie "Member 24" When you have quotes in your name it makes it impossible for anyone to send you a PM! It is better to use parens, an asterisk, or single quotes.
> 
> Thanks for keeping this in mind,
> 
> ...


Leslie I think you have mentioned before but how did you find out about Harvey's KindleBoards? I found out from you at Amazon. Just curious.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Leslie I think you have mentioned before but how did you find out about Harvey's KindleBoards? I found out from you at Amazon. Just curious.


I don't remember exactly, but probably Google. Google is my friend.  The forum software was familiar to other forums I have belonged to so I felt right at home.

L


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

It looks like I'm number 2332.  

That seems like a very lucky number to me, it's even has two threes (lucky primes), adds up to two fives (a holy number), and adds up to 10 (another holy number, the basis of our counting system).  

Lara Amber


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> It looks like I'm number 2332.
> 
> That seems like a very lucky number to me, it's even has two threes (lucky primes), adds up to two fives (a holy number), and adds up to 10 (another holy number, the basis of our counting system).
> 
> Lara Amber


And it's a palindrome!


----------

